# technische Frage zum Norco Aurum Rahmen



## Biker33 (12. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit stolzer Besitzer eines Norco Aurums, und mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike. Jetzt ist es allerdings mal an der Zeit dem Bike etwas gutes zu tun, weshalb ich gerade dabei bin alles zu checken und zu richten.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob die Schraube am Hauptlager drehbar sein muss.
Das Hauptlager ist gerade nur von einer Seite zugänglich, weshalb ich die Schraube nicht kontern kann. Über die Zugängliche Seite kann ich die Buchse im Hauptlager leicht drehen. Das ganze macht technisch Sinn, ich will nur sicher stellen dass das ganze gewollt ist, und ich die Buchse nicht kontern und festziehen muss.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------

